# Blue bottle fly media



## Mantid Z. (Jul 31, 2020)

I have spent a few months experimenting on homemade blue bottle fly media. Today me and my team have tried a recipe and it was successful the flies love it and laid eggs as soon as I tried it. I am thinking about selling for dirt cheap. Let me know what you guys think.

-AZ Exotics

Update - We have about 60 pupated flies now. I will list them on the site today or tomorrow depending on the stock. I also noticed that the media dries out incredibly fast so It requires a daily misting or else it kills all the maggots. I am testing the media on all available containers and found that it works best when you rip up card boards (for surface area) and rub the media on it. The best results came out to be to keep them at 80F and keep them in a 80oz container. We are thinking of solutions to make sure the media doesn't dry up in shipping. We will have it up on the site for a limited time when it is released to see how it. If you would like to be sent a free sample to help test DM me.


----------



## Introvertebrate (Jul 31, 2020)

How does it smell?


----------



## Mantid Z. (Jul 31, 2020)

It smells like fresh cinnamon.


----------



## ninjastep (Jul 31, 2020)

Neat concept.  What type of container are you doing the cultures in, 32 oz deli cups?  I've seen people doing cultures for curly wing houseflys (musca domestic) but not for BBF.


----------



## Mantid Z. (Jul 31, 2020)

Yes, I just put some media in a 32oz cup and put 5-10 flies in there and next day there are hundreds of eggs.


----------



## MantisMart (Jul 31, 2020)

If you don’t mind me asking, how is it made? I would love to start culturing bb flies as well. 
(I understand if you want to keep it secret.)


----------



## Mantid Z. (Jul 31, 2020)

MantisMart said:


> If you don’t mind me asking, how is it made? I would love to start culturing bb flies as well.
> (I understand if you want to keep it secret.)


Lol can tell you the exact ingredients but I can tell you that is made out 4 ingredients and they all don't smell. It smells like Cinnamon Apple Pancakes if I was best to describe. I am working with my team to come out with a price. I am estimating no more then $10.


----------



## MantisMart (Jul 31, 2020)

Mantid Z. said:


> Lol can tell you the exact ingredients but I can tell you that is made out 4 ingredients and they all don't smell. It smells like Cinnamon Apple Pancakes if I was best to describe. I am working with my team to come out with a price. I am estimating no more then $10.


Ok


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jul 31, 2020)

I've tried to culture blue bottle flies as well. I did it in homemade fruit fly medium. I got some small larvae but then they died off before pupating because they didn't have the proper food. 

I wouldn't advertise until you have actual pupae. 

Just my 2 cents! I hope you do have success though! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantid Z. (Jul 31, 2020)

MantisGirl13 said:


> I've tried to culture blue bottle flies as well. I did it in homemade fruit fly medium. I got some small larvae but then they died off before pupating because they didn't have the proper food.
> 
> I wouldn't advertise until you have actual pupae.
> 
> ...


I have tested and some have pupated thank you thought for your help. I just started making this formula last week. And so far I have had about 30-40 pupate.


----------



## MantisMart (Jul 31, 2020)

Mantid Z. said:


> I have tested and some have pupated thank you thought for your help. I just started making this formula last week. And so far I have had about 30-40 pupate.


I’ll just buy ur media once you’re selling it. I also want to buy some ghosts from you soon.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jul 31, 2020)

Mantid Z. said:


> I have tested and some have pupated thank you thought for your help. I just started making this formula last week. And so far I have had about 30-40 pupate.


Nice! I might be interested in medium if you will be selling it. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 31, 2020)

Sounds good to me too.


----------

